# New Compressor; thoughts



## afacademydad (1 mo ago)

I am considering replacing my 20+ year old 12 gallon craftsman 2hp compressor. Still works, but you can tell it's getting old.
Would like an opinion between 2 options. The technology, not necessarily the brand,
Both compressors are the same manufacturer, same 20 gallon size, roughly same size motor, noise level, etc.:

1st option: Oil Lube, direct drive 135 PSI max
2nd option: Oil-Less lube; 175 PSI max 

I live in a climate that gets pretty cold in the winter, but the compressor is in the garage and with using synthetic oil I don't believe that will be an issue for those rare times it's used when it's below freezing. Part of me leans toward the oil lube, but I know oil-less technology has improved through the years. Also, I like that the oil-less option here as 175 PSI which means more air to work with. The math (and specs) say the oil lube 135 psi will fill faster, but will turn on again more often. The 175 psi will operate longer to fill and refill from cut in to cut out, but will not have to start as often. Almost a wash.

None of my tools, like most others, won't need more than the 135 psi, but the 175 psi tank means more air volume for longer tool operating.

Opinions or thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Llanboyo (26 d ago)

Hi Mike 
I would go with lubricated one and just use your old tank as a buffer vessel if required save the cutting in and out so often oil frees are only ideal if you are working on food or humans ie dentist breathing air etc but overall I find less reliable and more expensive to maintain hope this helps


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

afacademydad said:


> I live in a climate that gets pretty cold in the winter


Same here and also out in my garage. I've nothing against oil lubed compressors, grew up with them, I've been running an oil-free unit (26 gallon 125 PSI Campbell Hausfeld) for the past 20 years in all temps with the only issue being the female quick dis-connect coupling on the hose leaking. Typical wear item tho in my experience, I've changed it out at least 6 times (maybe, probably more) over the years. It doesnt have the 135+ PSI specs you're after, but it is oil-less, served me well and (knock on wood) has yet to let me down. I use it for the typical garage tools, some spray painting and also a few different nailers.
The choice is yours of course. I bought this one new in '02 as I had just moved to a new place and because of the price I couldnt turn it down. If or when the time comes that I need to replace it I will probably make the move to one of the oil-free quiet compressors.


----------



## afacademydad (1 mo ago)

sledman8002002 said:


> Same here and also out in my garage. I've nothing against oil lubed compressors, grew up with them, I've been running an oil-free unit (26 gallon 125 PSI Campbell Hausfeld) for the past 20 years in all temps with the only issue being the female quick dis-connect coupling on the hose leaking. Typical wear item tho in my experience, I've changed it out at least 6 times (maybe, probably more) over the years. It doesnt have the 135+ PSI specs you're after, but it is oil-less, served me well and (knock on wood) has yet to let me down. I use it for the typical garage tools, some spray painting and also a few different nailers.
> The choice is yours of course. I bought this one new in '02 as I had just moved to a new place and because of the price I couldnt turn it down. If or when the time comes that I need to replace it I will probably make the move to one of the oil-free quiet compressors.
> 
> View attachment 13342


Sledman, thanks for the input. I currently have a 20 year old 12 gallon craftsman Oil-Free and it has worked fine. I am tempted to go with the 175 psi oil-free version I mentioned in my original post. But I've know over the years that oil lube is indeed better. However, I am not using this compressor professionally; meaning every day and many hours. Probably 3-4 hours a week. And even then the compressor wouldn't be running those 3-4 hours constantly. 

Thus, the big decision. 135 psi oil lube vs 175 psi oil-less. Chances are, if it was super cold; like single digits, I probably wouldn't be in the garage doing much work. And I always have the old 12 gallon I can hold onto and use; and for car tires I have my battery ryobi which will easily inflate tires. The garage compressor is mainly for hobby work, plasma cutter, blowing air to clean the garage, fall blowing out the sprinkler system, etc. So while a big decision, I do have the option of still having the old 20 year old 12 gallon oil-free; until it dies. Thanks for the input.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

You're welcome.


afacademydad said:


> So while a big decision


I understand your reasoning Mike, read plenty of the 'most recent' received reviews if possible.
Good luck with which ever you decide, let us know the purchase you make.


----------

